# Fisher wallace?



## Sativa213 (Dec 16, 2013)

Has any one used this http://www.fisherwallace.com/electroconvulsive-therapy?gclid=CNTBl7aAyLsCFeU5Qgod3SQAbA ??? As much as I feel I truly need some sort of extreme medication for how bad I feel. I truly suffer from everything I say I do. So if this thing works I will try it... I found the ad on this website so... any luck with this?


----------



## dkarazhov (Dec 2, 2013)

I highly doubt it, given the psychology of SA and insomnia. 

The only way to overcome SA is by putting your own effort into it and doing CBT. 

All of those things the device claims to do can be achieved through natural therapeutic methods. Don't be lazy!


----------



## Sativa213 (Dec 16, 2013)

Well I'v been putting in effort by quitting a 9 year methamphetamine addiction, I slowed down my drinking from getting drunk every day and night to only drinking maybe 4 out of 7 days, and not drinking until after 5pm. I'v only started to want medication recently within the past few months. Trust me I'v tried hypnotism, therapy, exercise... Medication is the last resort...


----------



## sandman32 (Dec 1, 2004)

dkarazhov said:


> Don't be lazy!


Don't be stupid


----------



## BriBri80 (Nov 22, 2013)

*The Answer*

I saw that same ad. I think the Fisher-Wallace apparatus is mainly for depression. I don't know if it works or not.


----------

